# need help w/ boring corner columns



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

This past weekend we had a wicked lightning storm and I lost my internet/ cable for two looong days.  So, to keep from having to watch non- stop movies (ugh), I built some corner columns.

I had 3 of these plastic skull thingys laying around; filled them full of Great Stuff (to keep them from collapsing), then built corner columns around them.

Painted them, but they're pretty boring. Other than painting the eye/ nose holes black, I need y'all's suggestions on what to do to make them creepier. I really wish I'd carved cracks in them, but it's too late.

Any constructive critsicm is appreciated. 

And, thanks in advance.



















corner columns next to Entrance column:


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

I think you need to carve the corner columns to match the gate column (carved stones). It should look like the stones were place around the skulls to form the corner columns.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

The skulls look like they are smiling, can you find a way to dirty them up or carve around them a bit to make them look scarier? Another thought I had was gluing moss inside, so that the skulls looked like they are poking through the moss, or embedded in moss, or something? 

I really like the center portion being carved out and the skulls being inside, now it just needs to have the creep factor.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Well, they aren't bad ... I like the design but they are just a little plain. If you don't want them to be just like your other columns, you could just distress them so the surface isn't all smooth.

You could also think about weathering them a bit as well. The one color could be a good start for the base coat and work over it.

Not sure if that helps, but it is a very nice 'start'.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

thank you for all your help, everyone. I really apprieciate it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You might still be able to carve some cracks in them, or is the paint an issue?

I agree with other folks' comments about dirtying up the skulls and distressing the columns. Check out SpookySam's easy aging technique for tombstones as well. It will work just as nicely for the columns.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

I think this was a great idea! And I agree with the above suggestions...carve cracks if you can, dirty em up, maybe add some moss. But I think they're pretty dang cool. And bravo to you for having the motivation to not sit around ont he weekend and actually work on your Haunt. Now if I could get equally motivated...


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

They just need detail. They are really good for a base.


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

I would make the corner columns look more like your entrance column. Then I would make the skulls look like they were made of stone but that just me LOL... By the way they look great as is too..!


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

*skull posts*

Try painting the skulls dark gray then dry-blushing with lighter gray to bring out the features.


----------



## Mayhem Mistress (Aug 22, 2009)

I think they suck and you should be completely embarrassed. Please send them to me to save yourself from any further humiliation.

LOL Love ya Cath!!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Ok, I have to be honest here - I have been obsessing over this thread in my mind while driving to and from work for the last few days.... I didn't really see the need to make the smaller columns match the master set. So I set about looking at other columns in the area while I drive. I have found several instances where the master set is very grand, and the smaller ones are much more plain, and to tell the truth, I think I like it that way better. It's a character that I think keeps it from being too matchy-matchy and well.... I would dirty em up, Cathy, but other than that, I love them!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Dixie said:


> Ok, I have to be honest here - I have been obsessing over this thread in my mind while driving to and from work for the last few days.... I didn't really see the need to make the smaller columns match the master set. So I set about looking at other columns in the area while I drive. I have found several instances where the master set is very grand, and the smaller ones are much more plain, and to tell the truth, I think I like it that way better. It's a character that I think keeps it from being too matchy-matchy and well.... I would dirty em up, Cathy, but other than that, I love them!


I agree with Dixie that they shouldn't match the main colums. You could dirty them up in Soooooo Many ways. You can carve cracks in them through the paint and then further distress them with a torch. Of course the existing paint will also get distressed when doing this and may need some touch up (or is that touch-down"). You could go the the grungy skull look OR a Bleeding skulls look. And I really like the Idea of some spanish moss and/or fake ivy around the whole thing, especially in the crevices.

You could also beat them lightly with a short length of chain to dent them etc. Being careful of the plastic skulls of course. Spome Non uniform painting will help either way.

Great Job BTW.

There are a lot of other ways to distress items too.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

thank you sooo much everyone.  I really, really appreciate it!!

Still going to dirty them up; definitely going to work on the skull's teeth/ eyes/ nose; maybe add some cracks to the column (really want to work that in somehow w/o too much re-painting). There will be a vine coming off the back of the column and wrapping around some of the fence pickets.

When it gets down to a comfortable 95 degrees and the skeeters aren't drowning in my sweat, I'll finish them... probably sometime in Sept. LOL

THANK YOU, again. 

BTW- My daughter is my biggest fan and my biggest critic. She said they look 'fine'.  So, I know I have a lot more work to do on them. LOL

This is what I have so far...


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I think they look great and I also would not try to match them, you want the main columns to stand out. The only thing I might try would be to use a wash over the skulls to bring out their detail a bit more. I also think the vines are A nice touch. Great work.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

I think maybe using the aging method that most use on the tombstones would dirty them up to give them some character... just a thought...


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

The vines are helping a lot and the the highlights on the skulls also and when you dirty them up it will be out of this world.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think you might consider topping all the columns with gargoyles because, as we all know, you can't have too many gargoyles

I'm laughing about your daughter's "fine" comment.


----------



## hauntedkimmy (May 31, 2011)

Roxe's right... you can never have too many gargoyles!!!

I agree with the other posters that you need to age these suckers. I would grab a soldering iron and carve some cracks and character into the foam. Then I would hit it with a blow dryer on high or even a heat gun. It will melt in places softly, giving it a weathered down feel. Play around with both techniques on an old piece of foam if you've never done it. Then I would paint the piece black behind the skulls and distress the whole thing! But you base it AWESOME!!!


----------

